# do pigeons and doves lay eggs in winter season



## pigeon4ever

i was woundering if my homing pigeons and my mourning doves might lay eggs in the winter. both of their lofts are pretty cozy? and how many eggs can they lay up to?


----------



## TAWhatley

Well, it's possible that they will lay during the winter. A lot depends on how many hours of light they get every day. I think most folks try to give their birds a break during the winter. Even in California, it can be very hard on both the parents and the babies if the weather is cold, windy, and/or wet.

I wouldn't encourage it if I were you.

A normal clutch of eggs for both doves and pigeons is only two eggs. If you get more than two at a time, then you need to suspect that you have two females or some little girlie bird is sneaking her eggs into the nest.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Badragoon

My Homers just layed but they were unfertile. I would try not to like Terry said it is cold and hard fo rthem to survive. I have heating and etc fo rmine so they are safe, but unless you do to try everyhing to keep them from laying. That may or may not help, but like I said if they do make sure they have a good heat supply and insulation. 


------------------
Da' Dragoon


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

yes, if the males and females are left together, they will lay regularly. Not as often as they do in the warmer months with longer daylight hours, but they still will.

Even hens that are separated from the males, will lay...the hens will pair up together from time to time. (you'll just find four eggs in the nest, instead of two...







)

As for raising babies in the colder months..... A lot of racers do it. We have, from time to time, raised babies in early January and February. Our lofts are not insulated in any way, and we have no heat in the loft. (other than pidgie body heat! LOL). We get the birds to lay and raise babies by putting lights in the loft -- 14-16 hours of "daylight" will trigger them to breed. Oh, and yes, it does get cold here....temperatures of 40 deg below are not unheard of. (yes, in F)

Because of various problems with early breeding, we don't do it anymore.


----------



## natrlhorse

I have one pair with squabs that hatched a couple of days ago and another pair on eggs. The rest seem to understand that it is "winter break" and have been enjoying their vacation. Could be that the extra light from my clear plastic roof on the coop keeps them laying. 

------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## Danielle Chase

As far as I know, pigeons will lay 2 eggs at a time; then sit on them until they hatch - which is about 21 days. If the weather is warm enough; pigeons will lay eggs in the winter. We live in Wisconsin and Eggbert was given to us in Janunary of 1993 at about 3 weeks of age - which means the egg he hatched from was layed sometime in December of 1992. From previous experience with other pigeons - one baby looks like the father pigeon and the other looks like the mother pigeon when they hatch. DC.


----------

